# What is the BEST heat press vinyl



## hollywood23113 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to the site, looks great.

Question: What brand heat press vinyl have you'll found to be the best for normal Gildan t-shirts and who do you think has the cheapest prices for the vinyl and shirts. Thanks and any tips on heat press vinyl.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

BEST and CHEAPEST normally just don't go together in the same sentence. Any vinyl will work on Gildan shirts. The difference is cost and hand. Click Imprintables Warehouse under preferred vendors at left. They have several different grades at varying prices. There are other vendors. I just happen to be familiar with their websits. Google heatpress vinyl and you will find many. I have used several different ones and they all work. God Bless.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hollywood, I use Siser E-Weed on Gildans, works great. I think you get what you pay for, most times. Mike


----------



## hollywood23113 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for the replys, I thought it would be alot more answers with this be such a open question. I didn't want anyone to think I am tring to sell junk or anything, I should have said who has the best prices. Where do you get your shirts and what kind do you use?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Hollywood,

If you research past posts you'll find that your questions has been answered many times prior and that's probably why you aren't getting a lot of responses. 

To make things easier on you this time around I use Thermoflex from specialty graphic supply. They are the cheapest for me and they give forum members a 5% discount. Coastal Business Supply has some great vinyl as well. You might want to just get some samples and try for yourself to see what you like best. I started with Thermo, so that's what I'm used to working with. Everyone is different.

T-shirts, I prefer Gildan. I get them at a fair price and I feel they are good quality for the money. I'd order 1 of several different kinds so you can feel each nd pick your favorite. Giladan, Jerzee's, Anvil, and Hanes are popular.

I purchase most of my blanks from Sanmar. You'll need a tax id to set up an account They're close to me so I can get things next day. Others like Virgina T's and there are many others I just can't think of right now.

Hope this will start you off. Good Luck


----------



## tattoo dan (Dec 29, 2008)

Gildan shirts are my favorite to use. I get mine from Broder Bros as next day shipping is very convenient..

I use and LOVE spectra eco-film(easyweeed from other sites) from IMPRINTABLES. They are a knowledgable staff and great to deal with. Prices are hard to beat. The hot-peel feature is the best. I will never use a cold peel again!


----------



## mikegr (Dec 23, 2009)

I always use Gildan unless the customer requests another brand. I keep samples of Hanes, AA, Anvil, and FTL on hand for customer to compare.

For vinyl I use Imprintables Warehouse Spectra Cut for names and numbers.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Thermoflex here, but i havent had the opportunity to try anything else, its soft and not shiny.
I like the super sticky backing for weeding small designs and being able to reuse the backing for stones .


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the vinyl from JOTO - and their customer service is fantastic.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I use Thermoflex plus, Siser _easyweed_, Chemica _hotmark _and JOTO's heat press vinyl....I like them all. 

I have ALL of the colors in EACH brand!!! 
(EXCEPT for Joto's. JOTO only sells by the roll and it's just too expensive for me to spend that kind of money on every color all at once)

I like the way that all of them "feel" when pressed to any of the T's I use. (mostly Gildan)

I chose to purchase all of my heat press vinyl(except of course - JOTO's) from Specialty Graphics because they are the only vendor - that I came across - that sells everything by the foot. (yeah)
So, I had a chance to try everything in every color without killing my hubby's "money tree"!!! 
Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more

They are WONDERFUL to work with and very helpful! (_so is JOTO_) 
Plus - my order arrived very fast!!!
(not to mention the 5% off coupon!.. go to the Preferred Vendors list on the left side of the page, find Specialty Graphics Supply and click on the little yellow star)


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> I have ALL of the colors in EACH brand!!!


I love thermoflex...

What is the purpose of have all colors in multiple brands?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> I love thermoflex...
> 
> What is the purpose of have all colors in multiple brands?


I love Thermoflex plus as well!! 
The only thing that I don't like about it is that after weeding - the clear carrier is Waaaaay to sticky for me! 
(makes it harder to slide around on the shirt during placement)

The purpose of having EVERY color in every brand- for me- is that I have a wider array of colors to choose from because not every - red for example - is the same shade. Not every "blue" is the same shade.....and so on.

I need lots of different shades to choose from because my customers (mostly women artists) are VERY picky when it comes to shading ...and for them to be able to choose "just the right shade" is VERY important to them.

Plus..... every brand "feels" just a little bit different. 
I like the way they all "feel" , but not everyone is like me. SO, I have every color in every brand to make it easier on everyone....mostly me!!! lol


----------



## shaz1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thermoflex all the way!!!!..Nice feel,easy to work with and durable,i never had complaints from my customers.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I received a sample of multi-cut from Joto and it feels really nice. As stated above, having to buy the entire roll at Joto has limited the amount of colors I have on hand but other than that I use sizer EZ-Weed from specialty graphics and I love it, and have every color in stock..


----------



## Tonyamar 1 (Nov 6, 2015)

I am also looking for opinions on the best printable heat press material,,,,something that is soft and not thick on the shirt when complete


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Primarily Fashion Film and Easy Weed.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

thermoflex is what we use. I've used Easyweed and Stahl's but always come back to thermoflex. Atlas Screen Supply has the best prices I've found.


----------

